# Medibank Medical



## Stanno (May 8, 2010)

Hi guys, I am in Australia and currently busy with my ENS subclass 856 visa. 
I have been for my medical at Medibank on the 1st of August. 
That all went well I think. 
I was told that a paper copy of the results would be posted to an address of my choice.
- Does anyone know how long Medibank'sprocessing time is? 
- Do they actually send the results directly to the DIAC? 
- Does the DIAC also require the paper copy that will be posted to my home address.

Thanks very much.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

When my partner did his medical at Medibank, they sent the results in a sealed envelope to our house about 1 month after the medical. We had to forward this to immigration. If you receive the results in a sealed envelope it means that immigration will not receive the results electronically and you have to give them the envelope *unopened*.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Stanno said:


> Hi guys, I am in Australia and currently busy with my ENS subclass 856 visa.
> I have been for my medical at Medibank on the 1st of August.
> That all went well I think.
> I was told that a paper copy of the results would be posted to an address of my choice.
> ...


I am currently waiting for my 857 visa. I am waiting for my wife's medicals which were done around the same time. She just called up medibank yesterday and this was their response:

" 50% of our staff is sick and we are currently operating at only 50%. We have received your medicals and they are currently with us. I cannot tell you when they will be posted since I do not know the date myself. We will do it when we clear our backlog and reach yours" !!!

With this my wife asked as to what needs to be told to the CO. She was given reference number and was told to convey the same to the CO. The CO should be able to view the recommendation in the system with the reference number. But a decision can be taken only when medibank "ticks it and finalizes in their system". The medicals will be posted to us only then.


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

Had our part two medical last week, as I have not yet submitted application forms to DIAC we were given our results within 15 minutes, all sealed and ready to forward to DIAC


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

cross said:


> I am currently waiting for my 857 visa. I am waiting for my wife's medicals which were done around the same time. She just called up medibank yesterday and this was their response:
> 
> " 50% of our staff is sick and we are currently operating at only 50%. We have received your medicals and they are currently with us. I cannot tell you when they will be posted since I do not know the date myself. We will do it when we clear our backlog and reach yours" !!!
> 
> With this my wife asked as to what needs to be told to the CO. She was given reference number and was told to convey the same to the CO. The CO should be able to view the recommendation in the system with the reference number. But a decision can be taken only when medibank "ticks it and finalizes in their system". The medicals will be posted to us only then.


Finally received medicals from medibank today after 3 weeks. Hopefully you should be getting yours sometime next week.


----------



## Stanno (May 8, 2010)

cross said:


> Finally received medicals from medibank today after 3 weeks. Hopefully you should be getting yours sometime next week.


Thanks guys, got my envelope today from Medibank. This was the last outstanding datae, my migration agent will lodge my application next week,


----------

